# Cat poops outside of litter box when it is clean



## Uncle Ben (Dec 22, 2007)

Does anybody know why a cat would tend to poop right next to its litter box when his box has just been cleaned and/or the litter has just been replaced? This has happened three times in less than two weeks, and the only consistency that I can see is that it is always the first time he uses it after I clean the box. The only thing I can think of, since he has NEVER done this before(been using the exact same brand of litter for years now) is that he doesn't like the fact that my roommate's cat uses it sometimes? He knows that what he is doing is wrong, because, even though I've never scolded him or punished him for it, he hides under the bed every time he does it. Is this some kind of emo, intentional behavior? He seems happy with his new playmate to me.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Does anybody know why a cat would tend to poop right next to its litter box when his box has just been cleaned and/or the litter has just been replaced? This has happened three times in less than two weeks, and the only consistency that I can see is that it is always the first time he uses it after I clean the box. The only thing I can think of, since he has NEVER done this before(been using the exact same brand of litter for years now) is that he doesn't like the fact that my roommate's cat uses it sometimes? He knows that what he is doing is wrong, because, even though I've never scolded him or punished him for it, he hides under the bed every time he does it. Is this some kind of emo, intentional behavior? He seems happy with his new playmate to me.


It does sound like behavioral. There's a couple things you can try. You can try the covered litter boxes. The 'experts' say to have one more litterbox than number of cats, so in your case 3. He may be mad because your roommates cat is using his box, cats can get protective of their boxes. 

Hopefully someone else has more ideas.


----------



## swatkat (Aug 21, 2010)

you can't label your cat emo has for why it is doing it i don't know it might be for the fact of what you just said your roommate's cat using it. That is the only way I can see it has your cat not liking this cat using his toilet, but for when you clean it I really can't say maybe your cat has a problem with the litter.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

No personal experience, but I had read all kinds of things for multicat homes, even just having been harassed/cornered by another cat in the past at his most vulnerable of times trying to pinch in peace. 

BUT, you say its only with fresh litter, so none of that would seem to apply. Rather than figure it out, why not just take a tiny bit of his old litter and sprinkle it on the top of his new litter? Shouldn't take much I wouldn't think if he just wants that unique stank on it. 

BTW what I did though is setup "litter stations".

I have four total boxes for two cats, two per closet in different areas of the house. Put a cat door for entry along with a nightlight. Keeps scent down and looks cleaner too.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 22, 2007)

It's not just when the litter is changed altogether. I think it was once when the litter was changed, and twice shortly after I had scooped it clean. Maybe he just doesn't like the arm and hammer freshener powder, I will try going without using that for a while to see if this stops.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Generally, I feel that when cats exhibit abnormal or deviant behavior it is because they are trying to let us know that something is wrong. Are you sure your kitty isn't just 'missing' the litter tray? ...like his feet are in the box but his butt is hanging over the edge? If not, then I think it *could* be a statement about his displeasure with either the type of litter, the type of litterbox and/or the placement of the litterbox in the home.
Best of luck,
heidi =^..^=

Here is a list (copied from another post) of things you could consider and see about making any changes:
Is the cat spayed/neutered? _...unaltered cats can develop UTIs due to hormonal changes from instinctual mating behavior..._
Has the home been stressful for the cat? _...cats can develop UTIs due to stress..._
Does the cat like the litterbox? _...open-tray, hooded, deep enough litter, large enough box..._
Does the cat like the location of the litterbox? _...is it in a quiet area, low traffic and no sudden noises..._
Does the cat like the litter used? _...some cats prefer different litters..._
Does the cat approve of how clean the litterbox is kept for it? _...many cats will refuse to use 'dirty', and especially *smelly* litterboxes..._
Are the litterboxes arranged in such a manner as they cannot become a trap? ... _some multi cat households can have a problem with another cat either guarding the LBs or waiting to ambush a cat exiting a LB in an effort to play_


----------

